# Montana commercial apiary site laws and new beekeepers



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Many beekeepers in your area. Just because you dont see bees doesn't mean they are not there. If you are a sideliner, you can legally keep 5 hives per yard without registration and distance issues. Renting and buying yards is sometimes an option. Talk to the commercials in you area.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

A hobby beekeeper can have five per family member but that's only adults so 10. And a landowner can have more or commercial site. Thing is that for me to have hives on someone else's land makes it illegal . You would have to have the landowner register them as theirs and well then you go down that road. I will try the only commercial names I know again . So far no ones returned my calls but I'll keep trying thanks


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I've heard of double queen hives. What would happen if a guy had a box with...
Say...32?


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Charlie
If a particular registered site is not used during the year, you can petition the state to declare it abandoned. Then you can register it. Photos showing nothing are helpful.
Pw


----------

